# Graduate thinking of traveling to Hong Kong....



## Nines (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello,

I have just finished my English degree and am considering traveling to Hong Kong or elsewhere in China to gain work/life experience. It's quite a big jump as I've never really lived on my own abroad before, but it something I feel it's time for.

I have a TEFL qualification and several months' work experience as a Berlitz language instructor.

I would really appreciate any general tips, especially on finding accommodation and prices (I don't have much money saved up) and what salaries are like - what could I live on? Also, I'm very interested in meeting new people and making friends!

Thanks a lot


----------

